# Generador de señales usando memoria Eeprom y Dac



## RotSnow (Feb 4, 2017)

Hola. ¿Qué tal? Estoy haciendo este proyecto de un generador de señales, las cuales están programadas en la memoria, pero tengo un problema.
A la hora de realizar la simulación con el Proteus, me dice que el modelo del DA0800 no está especificado.
¿Creen que sea el componente que elegí en el Proteus, o es una mala configuración del convertidor?

Aquí les dejo un diagrama del circuito.
En orden, es un timer 555 en modo astable, luego dos contadores en cascada, la memoria con las señales cargadas y la salida al DAC.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 4, 2017)

Los modelos de Proteus que dicen "No simulator model" no se pueden simular, son únicamente para realizar esquemas y el diseño del circuito impreso.
Pero si existe un DAC0800 para simular, aunque no lo recomiendo porque es un desastre.
Es mejor que uses el modelo DAC_8, ya que ese si funciona perfectamente en simulación.


----------



## RotSnow (Feb 10, 2017)

Que tal, aquí dejo la configuración final.

Utilicé el dac0800 para con convertidor digital-analógico, y la memoria EPROM 27C64.





Nota: Las señales observadas en la salida son, una senoidal, cuadrada y triangular, únicamente son para visualizar en el osciloscopio pues el objetivo es ver como se pueden recorrer las diferentes localidades de la memoria usando el contador y el selector.


----------



## dabyd777 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hola amigo RoTSnow, estoy armando el mismo circuito, podrias indicarnos la programacion en la memoria que hiciste


----------



## sdpazmino2 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hola amigo, xfavor me podrias ayudar con el codigo de la memoria xfavor es de suma urgencia, me salvarias el semestre de electronica


----------



## RotSnow (Feb 20, 2017)

Claro, te adjunto el archivo .hex para la memoria.
Adentro van la señal senoidal, cuadrada y triangular.

disculpa apenas vi tu mensaje.


----------



## Mile2309 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hola! Al igual que tu tengo que realizar este proyecto, trate de basarme en el tuyo (copiandolo tal cual para observar el comportamiento), sin embargo no me funciona, ¿podrías decirme si le cambiaste algo?


----------



## jam96 (Abr 7, 2017)

NIOUT a donde va?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2017)

jam96 dijo:


> NIOUT a donde va?



¿ Miraste el esquema ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 153307


----------

